
Around February, I saw an article about fault vs. responsibility. Can't find it - p0sixlang
Please help...<p>If you know the article I&#x27;m referring to, please let me know.<p>It was an older looking website, not on a platform like medium, or any type of blog hosting site.<p>It had a bunch of scenarios and laid out who is to blame in that scenario..<p>It was based on the idea of having to stop blaming yourself for everything, while still taking responsibility, and not feeling guilt&#x2F;shame for everything.<p>It was really well written, and everything I&#x27;m finding on Google is terrible. I&#x27;ve also looked through pretty much all the articles using the algolia search for pretty much all relevant keywords.<p>If you can help me with my search, I&#x27;d really appreciate it.
======
JPLeRouzic
maybe: [https://medium.com/shipharder/take-responsibility-dont-
blame...](https://medium.com/shipharder/take-responsibility-dont-blame-it-on-
the-users-7978f78d0d)

or: [https://medium.com/serious-scrum/the-subtle-art-of-
avoiding-...](https://medium.com/serious-scrum/the-subtle-art-of-avoiding-
blame-and-taking-responsibility-998bb7f33d2f)

~~~
p0sixlang
Thank you for the try! It was an older looking website, not on a platform like
medium, or any type of blog hosting site. Thanks.

